# Linksys usb1000

## plink212

I have bought a linksys usb-1000 which is a usb 2 gigabit network adapter (yes I know it will be maxed out at 480Mbps).

Reading about it I have managed to ascertain that it is controlled by an ASIX AX88772 which is supported by the kernel under Device Drivers/USB/Network Adapters

I built this as a module and then modprobed it.

It didn't work, I wasn't suprised.

I then did  a lsusb which gave me

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1737:0039
```

Noting that this was the only usb device not being named properly and that the linksys did not appear in the list I summised that this must it.

I then edited the kernel source/drivers/usb/net/asix.c and scrolled to near the bottom and edited the entry for the Linksys USB200M Rev 2, substituting my usb id's for the originals

```
{

        // Linksys USB200M Rev 2

        USB_DEVICE (0x1737, 0x0039),

        .driver_info = (unsigned long) &ax88772_info,

},
```

I then recompiled and modprobed and success my dmesg read

```
eth1: register 'asix' at usb-0000:00:0b.1-4, ASIX AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet, 00:12:17:f2:13:c3

usbcore: registered new driver asix
```

I setup eth1 with an IP etc. and my ifconfig read

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:17:F2:13:C3  

          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

a quick woo, swiftly followed by hoo and then i stopped eth0

Big mistake....

It would appear that the interface only thought it had an ip because I configured it statically and actually it isn't working.

Any hardware hackers want to give me some pointers on how to get this going.

Thanks

Tim

----------

## NeddySeagoon

plink212,

Maybe you have only done half the hack.

This page explains it for a 2.4 kernel.

I suspect 2.6 will be similar.

----------

## plink212

you know that is amazing I have been googling all day and the only thing i could find is about mac os. out of interest how did you find it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

plink212,

Google for

```
1737:0039 +linksys
```

I found the MacOS page too.

Its always worth googling the USB ID like that and 

```
1737 +0039 +usb
```

Sometines with the 0x in front of the numbers too.

----------

## plink212

reading that post I am actually editing the wrong one. as soon as the wife finishes watching grey anatomy I will edit and retry

Regards

Tim

----------

## plink212

Changing the id for the correct net module I get 

```
asix: probe of 1-5:1.0 failed with error -110
```

when I modprobe it

----------

## NeddySeagoon

plink212,

When I read that link, I thought both modules had to be changed ?

----------

## plink212

I have reread it, for clarity it says as far I understand

edit usb.map <- cannot find this file guess it is a 2.4 file

edit usbnet <- this doesn't have any usbid's in it, i guess that they have just been merged out into the asix.c which is the one I am editing.

Tim

----------

## plink212

I wrote to the kernel module devloper and he provided an update asix modules so this now works.

He advised that it would be synced in in due course.

Regards

Tim

----------

## NeddySeagoon

plink212,

Thats the way linux development works - now its fixed for everyone else too.

----------

## thecooptoo

im just trygin to get one of these to work. Sorry to be so stupid - where is the module in th kernel confiig that you need ?

I caant find a asix 

thanks for the help

----------

## lramos85

Neither can I man: Linux Kernel v2.6.18-gentoo-r6

----------

## lramos85

 *thecooptoo wrote:*   

> im just trygin to get one of these to work. Sorry to be so stupid - where is the module in th kernel confiig that you need ?
> 
> I caant find a asix 
> 
> thanks for the help

 

Hey thecooptoo, just found where they are at:

Select <*> Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework

and you'll get:

<*>   ASIX AX88xxx Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapters (NEW)                      │ │

  │ │        ---   CDC Ethernet support (smart devices such as cable modems)               │ │

  │ │        < >   GeneSys GL620USB-A based cables (NEW)                                   │ │

  │ │        <*>   NetChip 1080 based cables (Laplink, ...) (NEW)                          │ │

  │ │        < >   Prolific PL-2301/2302 based cables (NEW)                                │ │

  │ │        < >   Host for RNDIS devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                             │ │

  │ │        < >   Simple USB Network Links (CDC Ethernet subset) (NEW)                    │ │

  │ │        <*>   Sharp Zaurus (stock ROMs) and compatible (NEW)                          │ │

  │ │

----------

